# knitted skeleton



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

This is an oddity but completely awesome all the same. I want one.

knitted skeleton


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy moly, that is serious skill!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the postcards.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Woah.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! I wonder how long that took. I'm still working on an afghan I started three months ago.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's very cool, but why would a skelly be sitting on cans of condensed milk?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. Nice to see someone combine their art with the holiday.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. That is seriously awesome.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow....and HOW???


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> That's very cool, but why would a skelly be sitting on cans of condensed milk?


why spooky1, i'd have thought the answer was obvious?! what better advertisment for milk products then a skeleton....'milk does a body good'


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, DA, you're right - all that calcium is good for any skellie's bones


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------

